# Patrolman Adrian Arellano



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*Adrian Arellano*
El Paso Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, March 18, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 10 years

*Badge #* 2397

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Patrolman Adrian Arellano was killed when his police motorcycle collided with another vehicle at North Yarbrough Drive and Edgemere Boulevard while escorting a funeral procession through the intersection.

A second officer was directing traffic at the intersection when the driver of a small sedan disregarded the officer's signals and entered the intersection. Patrolman Arellano's motorcycle struck the vehicle, causing him to be thrown to the ground. He was transported to Del Sol Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

Patrolman Arellano had served with the El Paso Police Department for 10 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Greg Allen
El Paso Police Department
911 North Raynor Street
El Paso, TX 79903

Phone: (915) 564-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22417-patrolman-adrian-arellano#ixzz3UsJw7iPB


----------

